# No More Jessops Second Hand



## tempra (May 5, 2006)

Probably for the UK element of the forum, I read the other day that Jessops were ceasing trade in used gear, and that they were selling off the used stuff at a 33% discount, so I decided to wander into their store in Chelmsford yesterday only to be told that they no longer stock used equipment.

Just having a look on their website, and searching for used zoom lenses for Canon EF brings up 7 results for the whole country - what have they done with all that gear??

I do believe that they are also no longer taking part exchanges hence the demise of the used department.

They are selling stuff through ebay http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Jessops-Shop so that might be where all of their stock will be going once they centralise it and grade it.

Rob, has your mate still got that lens?? looks like my last chance


----------



## lostprophet (May 5, 2006)

Jesslops are pulling out of the used camera market, seems an odd move to me as the used market is alive and well.


----------



## Arch (May 5, 2006)

how strange i found that out earlier today!..... went in to see if they'd buy a lens off me..... said they haven't done it for a few months now.... looks like i'll have to try wants or cash converters....... or ebay!


----------



## 'Daniel' (May 5, 2006)

That story is quite old and has been on here before.

From what I heard form someone in the shop they said that the market is unstable and is not worth it anymore.  The majority of people are going digital in the casual market.


----------



## ThomThomsk (May 5, 2006)

When I was shopping for darkroom equipment recently I noticed that Jessops have been selling on eBay. Makes sense really.

I would have thought the real problem is that if you offer trade in facilities, a lot of what you take in part exchange will be complete junk. 'Oh yes, I'm interested in a new DigiThing, with kit lens, but what will you give me for my 1980 Chinon 35mm?' Three fifths of bugger all should be the answer, 'cos the trade in belongs in a land fill. More trouble than it's worth I expect.


----------



## 'Daniel' (May 5, 2006)

I got two used cameras from jessops both broke after less than a roll of film.  Maybe it was unlucky for me.  But they repaired one of them and it still didnt work.


----------



## ferny (May 7, 2006)

I'm suprised to some degree. The used market isn't dead from what I've seen. They biggest problem was that they charged stupid money for second hand equipment. When I bought my srt they told me it'd cost £79.99. So I got some off of eBay for less than £40 plus lenses and other little bits. True, you do get a warranty and the camera has been checked over when you buy from Jessops. But that's not worth the extra £40+ in my eyes.


----------

